# Hull trawler plans



## KEMO

Hiya,
does anyone out there know who may hold the plans archive for trawlers built by Earle's Shipbuilding & Engineering Co of Hull. I am particularly interested in the plans for trawler GRENADA H947 which was lost off Southern Ireland Oct 3 1945 with the loss of nine crew members, my late fathers brother was 2nd engineer aboard her. 

Keith.


----------



## K urgess

Have you tried the Hull archives or the Hull Maritime Museum?
http://www.hullcc.gov.uk/portal/page?_pageid=221,52216&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL


----------



## 6639

"Hull Town Docks Museum",( thats the name it goes under)as I think the Maritime museum is a seperate museum, carry all that is available from the shipbuilders in Hull and surrounding area.
I have used them many times and their currator, Mr Arthur Credland is a fantastic help....if they haven't got it, it probably isn't available.
Neil.


----------



## KEMO

Hiya,
thank's for that, I was going to give Hull museum a ring but thought I would ask on here first in case someone knew for definite, I will give Hull Town Docks Museum a call first thing Monday and with a bit of luck they may be able to help.

Thank's again.

Keith.


----------



## K urgess

nhp651 said:


> "Hull Town Docks Museum",( thats the name it goes under)as I think the Maritime museum is a seperate museum, carry all that is available from the shipbuilders in Hull and surrounding area.
> I have used them many times and their currator, Mr Arthur Credland is a fantastic help....if they haven't got it, it probably isn't available.
> Neil.


I think Arthur retired last year sometime so there's possibly someone else in charge now.
Hull Town Docks Museum is the same as the Hull Maritime Museum.

Kris


----------



## 6639

It didn't used to be Kris.There were numerous seperate sites.
I remember Arthur telling me one time when we were chatting that the Hull Town Docks was Hull City funded and the Maritime Museum was funded, elsewhere.
They must have merged some time ago.
Didn't know Arthur had retired though.


----------



## K urgess

I've noticed there's no seperate site for the Hull Town Docks Museum in the Dock Office and the Maritime Museum is in the Dock Office with the whaling displays.
Used to be much more interesting when it was all jammed in the old chapel on Hessle Road, just outside Pickering Park.
Arthur used to be listed as the contact for the museum but now it's just Ferens Art Gallery.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## 6639

that's where i'm getting confused, in that the two, although being in the same large building were named seperately.


----------



## KEMO

Hiya,
I had a reply from Hull Museum unfortunately they did'nt have the plans I wanted, and yes Arthur Credland retired last December, the new man in charge is Robin Diaper.

Keith.


----------



## K urgess

You could try the East Riding Archives at Beverley
http://www.eastriding.gov.uk/cs/culture-and-information/archives/online-archive-catalogue/
Worth a go but may only have the Beverley shipyard stuff.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## KEMO

Hiya Kris,
thank's for that I'll give them a go, Robin at Hull said that a lot of Earles drawings and records were destoyed. 

Keith.


----------



## K urgess

Doesn't surprise me at all, Keith.
Probably just left to rot in the shipyard when they moved out and then used to make a bonfire by the demolition team. (Sad)
Cheers
Kris


----------

